# fume free paint?



## adiaspeer (Oct 24, 2005)

we'll be painting my sons room in a few weeks and i'm looking for fume free (or low fume) paint. i did a quick search online and couldn't come up with anything. does this even exist? where can i get some?


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

We used Olympic from Lowes and it is low VOC and had almost no fumes at all. The color choices were lovely and they look great on the walls.

Be prepared that they try to talk to out of the Olympic and into their own Valspar brand. (which incidentally costs significantly more)


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Sherwin Williams and Home Depot have low or no VOC paint.

Also you could check out www.milkpaint.com


----------



## mumkenna&lucas (Aug 29, 2007)

We got ours from Home Depot. I was amazed! It was thick and didn't smell at all! Loved it!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

There's also Bioshield.


----------



## Kitsune6 (Mar 31, 2005)

My favorite is Devine Color.

It's more of a northwest thing though.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

AFM Safecoat.

Benjamin Moore Ecospec.

Yolo Colorhouse.

Next time you do a Google search, do it on "Low VOC" and not low fume! VOC stands for Volatile Organic Compounds and it's what you're smelling. Not only does it smell bad, but it's bad for you.


----------



## kimnt (Feb 2, 2006)

I used the no/low VOC from Sherwin Williams a few years ago and I still got bad headaches when I painted (even in a well-ventilated room). I am using Bioshield in the future. It's way more expensive, but you shouldn't have to paint very often.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Sherwin Williams has a low VOC product called "Duration" and a zero VOC product called "Harmony". I've used the Harmony line and been very pleased with it. No headaches here and I'm fairly sensitive to stinky smells.


----------



## babyminding (Oct 18, 2007)

Porter Paint offers a line of paint - Pittsburgh Paints Pure Performance. It's low odor and zero VOCs. They can also color match and mix any color you want!

happy painting!


----------



## akcowgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

I just painted my office at work and one of my coworkers knows alot about essential oils and she had me put about 1 1/2 tablespoons of sweet orange essential oil into the gallon of paint before we put it on the wall and it really cuts the smell. I get really bad headaches from all paint even the low/no VOC paint and the essential oil did the trick. No Headache at all. The oil I used was from leyden house, it was not strong enough that you could really smell the oil but it really cut the smell of the paint and has no effect on the way the paint sticks to the wall.


----------



## akcowgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

Double Post Sorry


----------

